# Contador 0 al 99. Ascendente Descendente, con diferentes formas de conteo.



## Hug0 (Abr 7, 2009)

Hola, como podrán observar soy nuevo en el foro. Soy estudiante de ingeniería Eléctrica, 5 semestre y 18 años.
El profesor de diseño logico, nos ha puesto diferentes proyectos a lo largo del curso. Este en especial me ha dado algunos dolores de cabeza por las reestricciones que el mismo da.

Evidentemente, el proyecto trata de un contador del 0 al 99 que tenga estas caracteristicas:
Todos por medio de ordenes realizadas por los estados que uno le asigne en el dipswitch.
-Conteo de 2 en 2 Ascendente
-Conteo de 2 en 2 Descendente
-Conteo de 4 en 4 Ascendente
-Conteo de 4 en 4 Descendente
-Conteo de 6 en 6 Ascendente
-Conteo de 6 en 6 Descendente
-Conteo de 8 en 8 Ascendente
-Conteo de 8 en 8 Descendente
-Conteo de 10 en 10 Ascendente
-Conteo de 10 en 10 Descendente
-Por medio de un pulsador: Funcion de reset; inicia el conteo de nuevo.

Todas esas condiciones no son el dolor de cabeza, las reestricciones si:
-Todas las formas de conteo deben ser utilizando solo 8 ff (de cualquier tipo, gracias a Dios)
-Una sola protoboard
-No se pueden utilizar integrados contadores, es decir se tienen que elaborar con ff, (adios 7490     )
-Salida en display 7 segm

He intentado hacerlo por ff j k pero cada secuenca de conteo me da unas cuantas compuertas, ni hablar de la funcion para seleccionar si es ascendente o descendente. Una opcion era, jugar con sumadoras conectadolas a las salidas del contador de modo que depende de que se sume se haga el conteo, pero no he logrado tal cosa. Una integrante del grupo, consiguio por alli    una idea de un contador ff d. Ya lo simulé y funciona, claro que le faltan algunas cosas, solucionables, pero sin embargo, es contador me da una secuencia en binario, es evidente que si lo conecto con 2 7447 directamente con 2 display no funcionará adecuadamente, es decir que separando 4 bits por un lado y los otros 4 por otro, no me dará debido a que estos llegan al 1111 cada uno , y ya que este acepta es BCD (ojo que no es lo mismo binario que BCD), me da error. 
Me gustaria que me ayudaran a buscar la solucion de este problema. Sintetizando: de 8 bits conteo binario hasta el 256 a los display que equivale a 99.

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## cevollin (Abr 7, 2009)

aver aver tienes que hacer un contador que sea acendente y desendente programable que asienda o desienda en unidades de 2 4 6 8 10 el circuito tiene que ser con 8 FF sin contadores especiales (adios 74ls90 4510B 74ls190 74ls191 74ls192) el conteo del numero debe de ser por 1 byte y no por dos nibles esto seria un 99    01100011  en tu contador y no esto 10011001 es algo asi por el estilo

el circuito debe llevar compuertas logicas multiplexores o eso tampoco


----------



## Hug0 (Abr 7, 2009)

Puedo utilizar las compuertas logicas basicas, ademas de multiplexores y sumadoras. Multiplicadoras ni contadores no.(especificado arriba)
Si, la idea es que pueda mostrar el conteo en el display.
Sin embargo, el circuito que tengo me cuenta en binario desde el 00000000 hasta el 11111111.
La cosa es que como ya saben, para visualizar el conteo por los displays es necesario colocar un decodificador 7447 con sus entradas en codigo BCD. 
y necesito que ese codigo se me convierta en BCD de modo que quede de esta forma, por ejemplo:
1001 1001 (99 en bcd)
desde ahi si se puede colocar al decodificador, pero no se como hacerlo.

Alguien sabe si esto se puede hacer?

Gracias 

PD: Con ff jk es mucho mas manejable el asunto pero el gran numero de compuertas no me cabe en el protoboard.


----------



## xbonsx (Abr 8, 2009)

Hugo, Giovani no te reslvió el problema? 
Hugo tengo un problema con el clock 

Hla respuesta es un circuito combinacional o_o


----------



## cevollin (Abr 9, 2009)

aber hugo estube investigando en internet y creo que hay un circuiuto que hace tal cosa trasformar de binario a bcd prueva con el 74185


----------



## Hug0 (Abr 9, 2009)

Hola, gracias cevollin de verdad agradezco mucho tu atensión.

Si, ese mismo dia investigue y vi ese integrado pero al dia siguiente lo fui a comprar y no se consigue en mi ciudad.
De todas maneras, decidimos que lo dejaremos con las salidas binarias, aqui te  pongo  una imagen para que lo veas completo. 

Gracias amigo


----------



## mabauti (Abr 10, 2009)

puedes convertir de binario  a BCD utilizando este algoritmo. El detalle en que te llevas un buuuuuuen tiempo haciendo las conexiones
http://www.engr.udayton.edu/faculty/jloomis/ece314/notes/devices/binary_to_BCD/bin_to_BCD.html


----------

